# going to topend farm for the w/end



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

hi all thought i would take the family to topend farm this w/end if any of you are there as well give us a shout and have a drink or two dont be shy its good to meet other people, 
and what are the rest of you doing this w/end
regards
vince n lilla


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi

Have a good weekend, we love Top End Farm but can't join you as we are down at Wisley.

Jan


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Have a good time, we too like it at Top End, but were at Selby this w'end.


----------

